# Two injured pigeons: broken knee/ bone & ankle



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

i need help in how to bandage or put a splint on these pigeons and medication.

Red pigeon with broken knee, or bone cracked above the knee (toward the hip), very swollen and sore on right leg.










Blue bar without tailfeathers, no visible wounds, only at the ankle, see left leg in the pic. Ankle skin was full of blood, cracked skin and it's swollen. I bandaged and it seems that can put weight on, but not too long, falls on his wing.











Meloxicam i will get tomorrow.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

By the looks of the one without the tail, I'd say a predator got him. He needs antibiotcs, and probably that leg set. Poor thing.

Are you sure it is cracked or broken on the first bird?


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> By the looks of the one without the tail, I'd say a predator got him. He needs antibiotcs, and probably that leg set. Poor thing.
> 
> Are you sure it is cracked or broken on the first bird?


The tailless pigeons i saw him since 1 month ago. Do you think i should still put him on antibiotics?

The red one's leg. She puts no weight on it. When i touched her swollen area she reacted with pain/ growling and kicking the leg.

From the wound she has on the knee, could this be an injury? I think since she couldn't walk anymore on her foot, she would walk, sit, land on her knee.

To answer you question. i don't really know if it's broken. I need to know if broken joints get swollen, or broken/cracked bones get swollen. I know when i sprained my ankle ( many times) , it will get very swollen. Could it be just sprained? It's awfully swollen since yesterday. Could it be also infection going into her wound. Should i put her on antibiotics too?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Probably if it has been a month for the one without a tail, he doesn't need antibiotics for that. Is his foot okay? Look odd in the picture.

The red one, I can't tell you whether it's broken or an infection, but either way, antibiotics would help to stop an infection. If it is broken and isn't set properly, it could heal badly.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> Probably if it has been a month for the one without a tail, he doesn't need antibiotics for that. *Is his foot okay? Look odd in the picture*.
> 
> The red one, I can't tell you whether it's broken or an infection, but either way, antibiotics would help to stop an infection. If it is broken and isn't set properly, it could heal badly.


The one without tail is the one with bad ankle. put steps on it, sometimes falls on his wing..i just nicely cleaned and bandaged, since it was all in dry blood.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well he should have antibiotics. I don't know how to set that ankle. But if it heals like that, he isn't ever going to be able to walk right. He should somehow be kept from walking or standing on it. The only way I have seen people accomplish that is by suspending the bird.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> Well he should have antibiotics. I don't know how to set that ankle. But if it heals like that, he isn't ever going to be able to walk right. He should somehow be kept from walking or standing on it. The only way I have seen people accomplish that is by suspending the bird.


I think i can improvise something. I will think about it tomorrow. Thanks for the tip Jay.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Did anyone hear about RENOVIRUS? viral arthritis/tenosynovitis
It seems that it affects the joints.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

The crust formed on the knee, tried to remove and to my surprise a hard cyst was developed under the skin. I removed it. I hope the swelling will go down and that's the reason she is holding her leg up. She is on Meloxicam & Bayril. So far i don't think there's any broken joint, the joints do not lock, are flexible.
Red pigeon also has bumble feet.


----------

